# eas | Another ESS-equipped M3 on the loose! 585whp/377tq on 91 octane!



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

When this E92 M3 came to our shop this week it was in 100% bone stock form.










Usually when we see a stock car come in, it's for some "minor" modifications like wheels, spacers or painted reflectors; this car was different - it was 100% stock. Not pulling any punches, this MY10 Jet Black E92 M3 got the big boy modifications: an ESS VT2-625 supercharger and an Akrapovic Evolution exhaust, following a "less is more" type of approach.

Before we installed these two high-performance systems, we strapped the car to the dyno and saw a 350whp run - typical to what we're used to seeing stock M3s at. After the car was completed, we saw an incredible *585whp* run - that's *235hp* gain at the wheels! Simply amazing for 91 octane, we can *easily *break the 600whp mark on race fuel.

*Modifications*
ESS VT2-Supercharger System in Black Finish
Akrapovic Evolution Exhaust System










*Installation*





















































































































Watch out on the street, because this M3 really is a "wolf in sheep's clothing".


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

With work completed and strapped to the dyno, it's time to make some power.















*STD*









*SAE*









*Conditions*









Enjoy.


----------



## booyaazaa (May 23, 2012)

Damn that is a sweet sounding beast of M3. :thumbup:


----------

